# $120/ton for first cutting?



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a question regarding selling my first cut of alfalfa/orchard mix. The hay was planted last year and the alfafla was put on heavy. The alfafla seed was supposed to be the best and I also mixed in some leafy orchard grass to go with it. I have a guy that is willing to buy the first cut for $120/ton strait out of the field. Should I take him up on this offer?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on what hay is going for in your area, making rounds, squares, big squares or what? If large squares or rounds and their gonna pick em up and haul em out, I'd take it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Talk to several people from KS to CO to WI to Ontario and everybody is looking at a minimum of $1 per RFV point per ton from the field. I have been pricing my 1st cut, which is getting more mature by the minute and raining again here now, at $150/ton and most people are not even hesitating at this point.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

They will be big squares and he will truck them out. All I have to do is make the hay and have a skid steer there to load the trailer. I was told $1 per RFV point too. Althought, without testing my hay I really can't get an accurate RFV. I am very temped to let him take it.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think that sounds to bad, no stacking cost, no fire insurance, no shrink, fast cash flow. It just depends on what your hay is selling for in your area and how much you want to get your money returned or how much risk you will have to take.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a guy call today and offered $120/ton for 150 ton in big rounds. Wanted Alfalfa/grass mixed hay for stock cows. He'd pick it up in the field. I'm tempted......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

barnrope said:


> I had a guy call today and offered $120/ton for 150 ton in big rounds. Wanted Alfalfa/grass mixed hay for stock cows. He'd pick it up in the field. I'm tempted......


I think I'd take it at $120/ton, picked up. I figure it costs me $3-5/ton just to get it out of the field and into storage. Then there's the cost of storage, the 4-10% losses in RFV during storage and the losses in weight of 10% or more as it dries out in storage.

Putting it another way: $120/ton out of the field is about the same as $150/ton in January without the costs of storage and worry.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> I had a guy call today and offered $120/ton for 150 ton in big rounds. Wanted Alfalfa/grass mixed hay for stock cows. He'd pick it up in the field. I'm tempted......


And.If its for stock cows you could cut it a little more mature and get more tons per acre.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

The other thing I need to consider is the price for baling. I believe it is around $24/ton to have big squares made. However, I do have my own small square baler. The down side to that is all the labor and not being able to cut it all down at once.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I ended up getting it sold for $140/ton with delievery 3 miles down the road, in big squares. Thanks for all responses!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Just got a call from New Mexico this morning, they need hay bad. Guy basically told me to name my price, I gave him some tentative numbers, but am supposed to call him back today or tomorrow. Looks like its going to be between $230-240 a ton here, we are trying to do the hauling, which would be another $77-80. Pretty good deal if it all works out.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

We sold the first of our "summer" cuttings a week ago. We ended up selling it to the local feedyard, for $220 a ton. 
Payment every week and we do all the hauling so it's gone as soon as it's stacked. Excellent deal.


----------



## OregonAlfalfaMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, on the west coast (Oregon), we are looking at about 225-250/ton. But that's for absolute premium alfalfa.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

OregonAlfalfaMan said:


> Wow, on the west coast (Oregon), we are looking at about 225-250/ton. But that's for absolute premium alfalfa.


This hay is not tested at all. It is long grown (32 days) and full of bloom. $220 a ton, no questions asked.


----------

